# WCA Logos



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2008)

We all know our fantastic WCA logo. But it didn't have to be that way! A simple Google image search for "WCA logo" yiels these other fine candidates: 






--------




--------




--------




--------




--------




--------


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2008)

I think a new WCA logo would be nice. Perhaps a contest would be nice.

Here are my opinions on the current WCA logo:
-By looking at the logo without knowing anything about the WCA, you don't know the order of the letters (whether it is CAW, CWA, WCA, etc.).
-The circle around the outside of the cube is redundant.
-The cube in the middle could perhaps use a little more detail. I hate looking at a logo and not knowing what it is.
-I think representing the globe somewhere on the logo would be nice.


----------



## cwdana (Dec 16, 2008)

How about this one:


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 16, 2008)

wait a sec...I just realized this...the cube in the WCA logo has a wrong color scheme.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> wait a sec...I just realized this...the cube in the WCA logo has a wrong color scheme.



Right - the red should be orange. 

Actually, it matches Japanese color scheme.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I remember hearing that that was so as not to specifically endorse any company, or something like that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

I notice that the colored band around the cube has the same opposite-colors as the Western color scheme. I think we should try to avoid color-scheme bias, at least where the two most common schemes are concerned. I also notice that the cube only reads WCA if you read left-to-right. If you come from a country where you read right-to-left, perhaps you will think it is the WAC? It is not entirely clear.

I'd like to propose a new logo idea. (Could someone be nice enough to draw a mock-up of this? I can make an illustration in Paint, but it won't be very pretty.) Instead of the colored band, you have a stylized globe of the same size. Instead of the cube with letters on it, I suggest a 3x3 of the same size, with black (non-reflective) 'plastic' and completely square stickers. I would also suggest a color scheme of U white F green R red, because this combination appears in both Western and Japanese color schemes. Finally, for the letters, either we could place them under, or we could cut out a small piece of the globe to make it resemble a "C", and then place a larger W and A next to it (although this would mean we would have to shrink the globe/cube a bit).


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone would care at all about wether it's an existing colour scheme or not... really who cares? And people reading from left to right would they even know what the letters WCA are standing for world cube association? Would that change if they would read it backwards? (don't take this too seriously )
Anyway, I do think that the logo can use some updating along with the rest of the WCA website as I state in this thread on the WCA forum. 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=486 
Sadly only 86 people viewed the thread so far and only Lucas replied saying he liked the idea. Wouldn't it be cool to get a new website with more feats together with a new logo? It would be the start of a more modern and more widely known speedcubing sport


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

I made a mock-up of my logo. It's not intended to be finished or anything. If you don't like the font that's fine because I picked a random one 






Edit: Hm, do we even need the globe? Why not just W


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2008)

I like that one, the C looks a bit like it's a pacman eating the cube but that's funny!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I made a mock-up of my logo. It's not intended to be finished or anything. If you don't like the font that's fine because I picked a random one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2008)

Get 3 7*7*7 or 6^3 or 5^3 V cubes, take pictures of them when you make a face of each of the cubes spell WCA.
I did this with the 3x3 cube for CTY.


----------



## gogozerg (Dec 17, 2008)

http://grrroux.free.fr/wca/wca_2_4.avi
http://grrroux.free.fr/wca/wca_3.avi


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Erik said:


> I like that one, the C looks a bit like it's a pacman eating the cube but that's funny!



yeah, same thing I though


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Get 3 7*7*7 or 6^3 or 5^3 V cubes, take pictures of them when you make a face of each of the cubes spell WCA.
> I did this with the 3x3 cube for CTY.



Heh, interesting idea. I remember in Germany I spelled out V CUBE with five 6x6s. A picture doesn't really work too well for an official logo though, and just drawing the letters on a virtual cube is too easy to make a logo out of 


gogozerg/gilles: cool videos. It's a very good idea to have a nice animated logo, in case we want to have any official press releases


----------

